# [Install] Problemi installazione GRUB [Risolto]

## flod

Primo post  :Very Happy:  e problemi con Grub  :Sad: 

Premetto che:

è tutto il giorno che cerco sul forum ed ho letto una marea di topic su argomenti simili ma non ho trovato soluzioni

sono alle prime armi con Linux, figuriamoci con Gentoo; ho già fatto un'installazione di Gentoo su un altro pc ma grazie a questo forum ero riuscito a risolvere velocemente tutti i miei problemi

Il pc in questione è così configurato: Athlon64 3000+, 1 GB di ram, MB Asus K8V SE DELUXE (mi sono già letto almeno un paio di topic su questa scheda che mi hanno risolto i problemi del controller sata e della scheda di rete),3 dischi fissi SATA da 160GB.

I dischi fissi sono così configurati:

Disco 1, collegato al controller Promise SATA378: /dev/sda

sda1: 80GB NTFS per winxp pro

sda2: 32M, /boot

sda3: 1 GB, swap

sda4: spazio restante, /

Disco 2/3, configurati in RAID1 e connessi al controller VIA VT8237:

sdb1: 100GB NTFS dati 

sdb2: spazio restante, /home

Il problema, come anticipato, è grub: qualunque operazione faccia, XP parte beato e non vedo schermate di grub all'avvio del pc!

Ho provato a fare l'emerge di grub ed installarlo nel MBR del /dev/sda1

```
root (hd0,0)

setup (hd0)

quit
```

Dopo aver letto qualche altro post nel forum, ho provato ad eliminare il grub installato e fare l'emerge del grub-static: stesso risultato.

Alla fine ho provato anche a fare un 

```
grub-install --root-directory=/boot /dev/hdc
```

ma non cambia nulla: all'avvio parte solo WindowsXP e non c'è traccia di Grub.

Qualche consiglio?Last edited by flod on Sat Jan 01, 2005 8:54 pm; edited 2 times in total

----------

## Manuelixm

Probabilmente hai installato l'mbr su un altro disco e quando avviene il boot l'mbr di grub non viene visto.

----------

## flod

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Probabilmente hai installato l'mbr su un altro disco e quando avviene il boot l'mbr di grub non viene visto.

 

Potresti spiegarmi di preciso cosa intendi per "un altro disco"?

Gli unici due dischi che vedo sono /dev/sda e dev/sdb, facendo setup(hd0) dovrebbe essere installato nel /dev/sda o sto sbagliando tutto?

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai dei controller raid integrati nella scheda madre? Se sì si tratta di fakeraid (raid-software in pratica). Sei sicuro che grub si installi sul disco sda invece che su di un altro? Puoi postare il tuo fstab?

----------

## flod

I controller sono entrambi integrati sulla scheda madre.

Non credo che si tratti di "fakeraid": ne ho incontrato uno IDE in un altro pc e riuscivo tranquillamente a vedere i dischi che vi erano collegati come dischi separati e non come disco singolo  :Confused: 

Come detto vedo solamente due dischi, e siccome l'sda è formattato diversamente da sdb (che sarebbe poi il doppio disco in raid 1), "credo" che non si tratti un fake-raid.

Per l'fstab dovrei recuperarlo rebootando da live cd.

----------

## flod

Questo è il contenuto del mio fstab

```
# /etc/fstab: static file system information.

# $Header: /home/cvsroot/gentoo-src/rc-scripts/etc/fstab,v 1.14 2003/10/13 20:03:38 azarah Exp $

#

# noatime turns off atimes for increased performance (atimes normally aren't

# needed; notail increases performance of ReiserFS (at the expense of storage

# efficiency).  It's safe to drop the noatime options if you want and to 

# switch between notail and tail freely.

# <fs>             <mountpoint>    <type>     <opts>            <dump/pass>

# NOTE: If your BOOT partition is ReiserFS, add the notail option to opts.

/dev/sda2      /boot      ext2      noauto,noatime      1 2

/dev/sda4      /      reiserfs      defaults      0 1

/dev/sda3      none      swap      sw         0 0

/dev/sdb2      /home      reiserfs      defaults      0 2

/dev/cdroms/cdrom0   /mnt/cdrom   iso9660      noauto,ro      0 0

/dev/sda1      /mnt/windows   ntfs      defaults      0 0

/dev/sdb1      /mnt/dati   ntfs      defaults      0 0

#/dev/fd0      /mnt/floppy   auto      noauto         0 0

# NOTE: The next line is critical for boot!

none         /proc      proc      defaults      0 0

# glibc 2.2 and above expects tmpfs to be mounted at /dev/shm for

# POSIX shared memory (shm_open, shm_unlink). 

# (tmpfs is a dynamically expandable/shrinkable ramdisk, and will

#  use almost no memory if not populated with files)

# Adding the following line to /etc/fstab should take care of this:

none         /dev/shm   tmpfs      defaults      0 0
```

Altra domanda da noob: ma l'fstab viene letto dal boot loader? Sbaglio o viene utilizzato dopo?

----------

## Manuelixm

Allora io la conf di grub la farei così:

```

grub> root (hd0,1)          (Specifica dove è la partizione /boot)

grub> setup (hd0)           (Installa GRUB nel MBR)

grub> quit            

```

E il file grub.conf così:

```

# Quale opzione viene avviata di default. 0 è la prima, 1 la seconda etc.

default 0

# Quanti secondi attenedere prima di avviare l'opzione di default.

timeout 3

# Un'immagine gradevole

# Da commentare se non si dispone di scheda grafica

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo GNU/Linux 

# La partizione dove si trova l'immagine del kernel (o il sistema operativo)

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.x.x-gentoo root=/dev/sda4 #le x stanno per le versione 

                                #del tuo kernel, il nome del kernel che hai compilato

# Le prossime tre righe vanno messe solo se si ha un dualboot con Windows.

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Controlla bene prima di applicare quello che ho scritto, soprattutto di aver salvato i dati di win. Io con il tuo fstab avrei fatto così. Il tuo fstab mi serviva per avere uno schema chiaro della tua situazione.

Buon Natale.

----------

## Manuelixm

Per quanto riguarda il raid leggiti questa discussione:

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=248830&highlight=3ware

----------

## flod

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Allora io la conf di grub la farei così:
> 
> ```
> 
> grub> root (hd0,1)          (Specifica dove è la partizione /boot)
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  ho sbagliato io a scrivere il comando nel precedente post: il primo comando che ho dato era root (hd0,1) e non  root (hd0,0); il tutto confortato da un messaggio che mi comunicava che la partizione era formattata in ext2 (ed è l'unica ad esserlo).

Ho letto il link sui raid integrati su scheda madre  :Sad: 

L'unica cosa che non capisco è: 

quando ho installato Gentoo (o altre distro) su un altro pc con controller raid pci Highpoint 37X, vedevo i due dischi ide separati (hde e hdg), in questo caso ne vedo direttamente uno e non ne ho mai visti due. Ad una prima lettura, nel link non vengono citati i controller Via, però posso immaginare che siano della stessa "famiglia".

a questo punto il raid non entra ancora in gioco: la partizione di boot e l'MBR dove voglio installare GRUB sono su un unico disco SATA attaccato ad un controller diverso dai dischi in raid. Effettivamente la situazione sarebbe: un solo disco SATA /dev/sda attaccato ad un controller Promise.

il mio grub.conf è praticamente identico a quello che hai postato

Bel forum  :Wink:  non pensavo di ricevere risposte alla vigilia di Natale.

----------

## mouser

Only per info....

Hai provato con lilo? Provando puoi vedere se non ci si azzecca l'MBR o se grub litiga con il tuo hd

My 0.2 eurocent

mouser  :Wink: 

ps: E vualla'!!!! Anche a Natale.... hai visto?   :Cool: 

----------

## flod

Vista la scarsa esperienza con Gentoo, ho provato anche a fare l'emerge di LILO ma ho ricevuto un avviso che tutti i pacchetti erano masked (o qualcosa del genere  :Embarassed:  )

Contavo di capire e approfondire quell'avviso dopo aver fatto almeno funzionare qualcosa.

N.B: il tutto gira su un amd64

----------

## Manuelixm

Ci sono delle cose che non mi quadrano, in /dev hai sda, sdb, sda1,sda2,sda3, sda4, sdb1,sdb2?

Hai creato queste partizioni con fdisk? Per quanti rigurda il raid il discorso che sia o meno un fakeraid è semplice, prova a guardare il costo di un controller raid pci e confronta il prezzo della tua scheda madre che ne monta addirittura 2.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

a parte il fatto che non mi torna la configurazione raid che hai realizzato (dove sono i device md?) hai ragione tu a voler risolvere un problema alla volta e partire dal presupposto di poter installare solo dal primo disco /dev/sda

Quando fai setup (hd0) non ottieni mica dei messaggi di errore? Parto da lpresuppposto che tu usi grub-static

Posta il grub.conf . Hai usato genkernel? Personalmente per architettura amd64 non mi ha mai funzionato quiandi son sempre andato di make manuale

----------

## flod

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ci sono delle cose che non mi quadrano, in /dev hai sda, sdb, sda1,sda2,sda3, sda4, sdb1,sdb2?

 

Esattamente; le partizioni diverse da sda1 e sdb1 sono state fatte con fdisk seguendo la guida di installazione.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> a parte il fatto che non mi torna la configurazione raid che hai realizzato (dove sono i device md?)

 

Al momento, i due dischi attaccati al secondo controllo risultano in raid1 per WinXP; non ho configurato raid software in Linux.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Quando fai setup (hd0) non ottieni mica dei messaggi di errore? Parto da lpresuppposto che tu usi grub-static

 

Li ottenevo usando il primo grub (non il grub-static per capirci) quando facevo setup (hd0), mentre con grub-static nessun errore.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Posta il grub.conf . Hai usato genkernel? Personalmente per architettura amd64 non mi ha mai funzionato quiandi son sempre andato di make manuale

 

Effettivamente ho usato genkernel.

Vado a recuperare il grub.conf

----------

## lopio

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> Vado a recuperare il grub.conf

 

si' e intanto fai la prova con make manuale.

Il file di manuellxm e' quello senza genkernel

----------

## Manuelixm

lopio ha perfettamente ragione, ho tralasciato questo aspetto, io faccio sempre tutto a mano e mi dimentico che non tutti configurano il kernel a mano.

 *Quote:*   

> Al momento, i due dischi attaccati al secondo controllo risultano in raid1 per WinXP; non ho configurato raid software in Linux.

 

Ho letto da qualche parte che ci possono essere dei problemi nell'avere raid condiviso con win.

Il mio consiglio è di configurare bene il kernel a mano, come ti ha suggerito lopio, utilizzando lspci per vedere cosa settare nel kernel e google per maggiori informazioni.

Alla fine con la mia conf ti dà quancosa di positivo o parte ancora win?

----------

## flod

Niente da fare  :Confused: 

Ho provato a ricompilare il kernel a mano (siccome è la prima compilazione che faccio in vita mia, avrò collezionato una serie di vaccate da record).

Ho rifatto tutta la procedura per il grub, ma non cambia nulla.

Praticamente parte XP diretto come se Grub non ci fosse; possibile che ci sia qualcosa, nella scheda madre o in quel cavolo di controller, che impedisce di scrivere sull'mbr?

Questo è il mio grub.conf

```
default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9r1 Amd64

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4 vga=788

initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Ok di sicuro allora ti parte sdb invece che sda, quindi fai così:

```
grub> root (hd0,1)          (Specifica dove è la partizione /boot)

grub> setup (hd1)           (Installa GRUB nel MBR)

grub> quit  
```

----------

## lopio

 *flod wrote:*   

> Niente da fare 
> 
> Ho provato a ricompilare il kernel a mano (siccome è la prima compilazione che faccio in vita mia, avrò collezionato una serie di vaccate da record).
> 
> Ho rifatto tutta la procedura per il grub, ma non cambia nulla.
> ...

 

quindi hai fatto make && make modules_install e copiato il bzImage sotto /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 e rifatto i comandi di grub

```

grub 

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

quit 

```

La riga initrd /initrd-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 va commentata non serve +

ciao

Do' per scontato visto che non funziona che tu riavvi dopo la prova fallita con livecd e faccia tutti i passaggi fino al chroot in /mnt/gentoo  e poi da li' tu faccia i tentativi di compilazione, settagio grub ecc..Last edited by lopio on Sat Dec 25, 2004 1:01 pm; edited 3 times in total

----------

## flod

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Ok di sicuro allora ti parte sdb invece che sda...

 

Fatto ma non è cambiato nulla  :Sad: 

 *lopio wrote:*   

> quindi hai fatto make && make modules_install e copiato il bzImage sotto /boot/kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 e rifatto i comandi di grub

 

Esatto, ho anche commentato la riga inutile.

Correggetemi se sbaglio: se il grub.conf è sballato, dovrebbe comunque uscire lo splash screen ed eventualmente non partire nulla?

----------

## lopio

beh almeno deve uscire il menu di selezione a meno che il tuo timeout sia basso e il default sia il lancio di xp

----------

## Manuelixm

Hai degli HD in hda hdb?

----------

## flod

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Do' per scontato visto che non funziona che tu riavvi dopo la prova fallita con livecd e faccia tutti i passaggi fino al chroot in /mnt/gentoo  e poi da li' tu faccia i tentativi di compilazione, settagio grub ecc..

 

Visto che il problema non si risolve e la mia scarsa conoscenza, spiego cosa faccio in dettaglio (magari sto sbagliando tutto  :Rolling Eyes:  ).

avvio da live-cd

carico la tastiera italiana #loadkeys it

carico il controller serial ata #modprobe sata_via

faccio i mount #mount /dev/sda4 /mnt/gentoo e #mount /dev/sda2 /mnt/gentoo/boot, carico lo swap su sda3 #swapon /dev/sda3

digito #chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

digito #env-update

poi ricomincio a ravanare con grub e compagnia bella

Edit: il default è Gentoo, il timeout è 15, nessun hard-disk su canali ide (solo un lettore dvd ed un dvd-writer)

Edit successivo: il punto 5 avevo dimenticato di scriverlo ma è sempre stato fatto  :Embarassed: Last edited by flod on Sat Dec 25, 2004 1:19 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## lopio

dopo il mount e prima di ravanare fai il chroot  (come da manuale)?

```

chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash

```

----------

## Manuelixm

MMM ecco forse perchè le varie conf andavano a ramengo.

----------

## flod

 *lopio wrote:*   

> dopo il mount e prima di ravanare fai il chroot  (come da manuale)?
> 
> ```
> 
> chroot /mnt/gentoo /bin/bash
> ...

 

 :Embarassed:  sì, prima di fare env-update (ho dimenticato di scriverlo...)

----------

## lopio

Veramente strano che tu con messaggi di questo tipo  

```

grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  16 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+16 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/grub.conf"... succeeded

Done.

```

non ottenga un mbr riscritto e funzionante (o malfunzionante)

Sembra che tu non riesca a scriverlo proprio. Tanto e' vero  che se elimii la entry Xp parte lo stessoLast edited by lopio on Sat Dec 25, 2004 1:51 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## mouser

Altra domanda stupida: dopo aver ravanato nei file di conf fai

```

# exit

# umount -a

# reboot

```

?

----------

## flod

 *mouser wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> # exit
> ...

 

Facevo solo reboot, ho riprovato ma non è cambiato nulla.

 *lopio wrote:*   

> Veramente strano che tu con messaggi di questo tipo 

 

L'output nel mio caso è (cambia solo 22 settori al posto di 16):

```
grub> setup (hd0)

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage1" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/stage2" exists... yes

 Checking if "/boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5" exists... yes

 Running "embed /boot/grub/e2fs_stage1_5 (hd0)"...  22 sectors are embedded.

succeeded

 Running "install /boot/grub/stage1 (hd0) (hd0)1+22 p (hd0,1)/boot/grub/stage2

/boot/grub/grub.conf"... succeeded

Done.
```

----------

## Manuelixm

Prova a scollegare gli hd uno ad uno e trova quello che fa fare il boot a win, una volta trovato sai dove scrivere l'mbr, secondo me l'mbr di grub viene scritto in modo corretto ma sull'hd giusto.

----------

## flod

Il neurone che era uscito per le feste di Natale è rientrato e sono riuscito a fare qualche passo avanti lavorando sul bios della scheda madre.

Primo tentativo

Ho disabilitato il controller Promise (che vedeva come sda-hd0); a quel punto è uscita la schermata di Grub ma non riesce giustamente a far partire nulla (errore su Winxp, kernel panic su Linux).

Secondo tentativo

Cercando nel bios ho scoperto che posso invertire l'ordine di boot, facendo bootare il controller VIA: il problema è che ho gli stessi errori della situazione precedente:

WinXP dice 

```
root(hd0,0) 

Filesystem type unknown, partition type 0x7
```

Gentoo da un kernel panic perchè non riesce a trovare la root (/dev/sda4)

Terzo tentativo

Ho rimesso il controller Promise come boot primario ed ho visto che è possibile impostarlo in due modi: RAID e ON BOARD IDE OPERATE MODE.

Mettendo il secondo (che è il default) parte XP, mettendo il primo esce Grub ma ottengo gli stessi errori del tentativo 1 e 2.

Ultimissima cosa: la schermata di Grub mi parla di versione 0.94, mentre quando vado a configurare grub dal live-cd mi dice che la versione è la 0.93. 

Ho provato ad eliminare e riemergere grub-static e rifare l'installazione e la configurazione di Grub ma la versione non cambia; se però cambio il grub.conf vedo correttamente i cambiamenti.

----------

## Manuelixm

Dovresti postare per ogni controller i /dev su ogni controller, non c'è bisogno di invertire nulla c'è solo bisogno di capire quale hd fa il boot, se trovi quello si configura grub di conseguenza. La mia ipotesi è stata verificata.

----------

## flod

 *Manuelixm wrote:*   

> Dovresti postare per ogni controller i /dev su ogni controller, non c'è bisogno di invertire nulla c'è solo bisogno di capire quale hd fa il boot, se trovi quello si configura grub di conseguenza. La mia ipotesi è stata verificata.

 

Perdonami ma non ho capito cosa intendi...

----------

## Manuelixm

Nulla lascia stare ho bevuto troppo, un attimo e provo a postarti la conf. se capisco qualcosa.

----------

## Manuelixm

Allora... se ho capito bene la situazione è questa:

```

sda1 NTFS WIN    80GB --------> Promise no raid

sda2 ext2  /boot   32MB --------> Promise no raid

sda3   -     sw       1GB   --------> Promise no raid

sda4 reiser /         resto --------> Promise no raid

sdb1 NTFS    -     100GB --------> Via no raid

sdb2 reiser /home resto --------> Via no raid

```

Hai montato /boot e emergso grub, giusto? Poi hai dato grub e hai provato questi comandi:

```

root (hd0,1)

setup (hd0)

exit

```

A questo punto grub ti avrà detto se va tutto bene o male, quindi sei passato a configurare grub.conf in questo modo:

```

default 0

timeout 10

splashimage=(hd0,1)/grub/splash.xpm.gz

title=Gentoo Linux 2.6.9r1 Amd64

root (hd0,1)

kernel /kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1 root=/dev/sda4 vga=788

title=Windows XP

rootnoverify (hd0,0)

chainloader +1

```

Le cose da verificare sono il nome del kernel in /boot che sia uguale a questo: "kernel-2.6.9-gentoo-r1", che promise sia il controller che parte per primo e che i device siano giusti. A questo punto o commento delle cavolate io o non saprei come aiutarti.

----------

## lopio

ciao,

credo che mettere il promise ONBOARD sia corretto visto che non fa raid.

Per il fatto che non trovi  fs root=/dev/sda4  mi verrebbe da chiedere se  il file system resiser tu lo abbia incluso come built-in nel kernel

----------

## flod

 *lopio wrote:*   

> ciao,
> 
> credo che mettere il promise ONBOARD sia corretto visto che non fa raid.
> 
> Per il fatto che non trovi  fs root=/dev/sda4  mi verrebbe da chiedere se  il file system resiser tu lo abbia incluso come built-in nel kernel

 

Il supporto ai filesystem dovrei averlo messo integrato nel kernel e non come modulo; in ogni caso provo a controllare come ho impostato il config.

Per quanto riguarda il mio post precedente, in realtà il secondo ed il terzo tentativo sono la stessa cosa: se metto il controller Promise come RAID, viene eliminato dalla sequenza di boot e viene usato direttamente il controller VIA.

Per pura curiosità, ho anche provato a mettere il grub.conf dicendogli che XP è su (hd1,0) (metti che i dischi fossero visti come invertiti) ma ottengo lo stesso errore.

A questo punto mi pare che l'unica soluzione sia mettere GRUB sul mbr di hd1 e mettere questo come primo nella sequenza di boot; il problema è che così facendo vedo la splash di grub ma non parte nessuno dei due sistemi operativi.

----------

## Manuelixm

Il discorso fondamentale è che mettere raid significa una cosa e mettere ONBOARD ne significa una completamente diversa, non è un discorso si priorità ma anche di logica diversa.

----------

## lopio

puoi controllare anche di aver ablitato Serial Ata Support  (e le voci promise annesse)?

----------

## flod

Ho ricompilato seguendo in gran parte queste indicazioni per la configurazione del kernel

https://forums.gentoo.org/viewtopic.php?t=216498

Ho fatto anche l'emerge della versione 0.94 di grub con #emerge grub (dopo aver rimosso il grub-static)

Gli errori sono sempre gli stessi (sia per XP che per Gentoo); a questo punto proseguo domani con i tentativi  :Confused: 

Ciao e grazie a tutti per il supporto  :Very Happy: 

----------

## flod

Niente da fare, non riesco a smuovermi: ho provato a ricompilare il kernel per l'ennesima volta, verificando che i controller SATA VIA e PROMISE fossero selezionati ma non cambia nulla.

WinXP non parte (NTLDR mancante) e linux dà un kernel panic perchè non trova la root su dev/sda4

Se può servire qui è visibile il .config usato per compilare il kernel.

A questo punto si accettano suggerimenti  :Sad: 

----------

## lopio

di diverso da te mi sembra di avere CONFIG_SCSI_PROC_FS=y

ma a questo punto invoco help di lavish   :Wink: 

----------

## flod

Purtroppo non riesco a trovare un modo per venirne fuori  :Sad: 

Siccome sono nuovo del forum, prima di fare una cosa vietata o deprecata dal regolamento preferisco chiedere: è consentito porre la stessa domanda sul forum internazionale? Sarebbe un problema?

----------

## Manuelixm

Guardando il tuo .config mi sembra che non hai fatto attenzione a cosahai abilitato, probabilmente sbaglio io, ma vedo che hai abilitato più supporti per scsi, non solo nella sezione raid hai abilitato raid 0 raid1 ecc... sembra che hai abilitato a caso i vari moduli, il discorso raid mi suona strano soprattutto per il fatto che mi sembra si fosse parlato di non farlo.

----------

## flod

Credo di aver capito il problema di fondo: la mia testa!!

Rileggendo il topic,  mi è venuto in mente di rifare un fdisk -l per guardare le partizioni presenti.

A questo punto mi sono reso conto che /dev/sda1 e dev/sdb1 hanno la stessa dimensione (e non una dimensione diversa come mi era sembrato la prima volta), per cui alla fine sto visualizzando solo i due dischi in finto raid1 attaccati al controller VIA e non il disco attaccato al controller Promise...

Adesso devo riprovare a fare l'installazione da capo cercando di capirci qualcosa di più  :Embarassed: 

----------

